# Maintenance Schedule for 2004 1.8T Passat?



## DUB2005 (Nov 4, 2005)

Does anybody have a Maintenance schedule for a 04 1.8T passat?
I would like to know what maintenance needs to be done @ 60,000?
Thanks


----------



## mark.now (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Maintenance Schedule for 2004 1.8T Passat? (DUB2005)*

Try this - its a PDF document
http://www.bentleypublishers.c...l.pdf


----------



## DUB2005 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks for the manual.


----------

